
Barakah Nuclear Plant - ozborn
https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/nuclear-gulf-experts-sound-alarm-uae-nuclear-reactors-200628194524692.html
======
ozborn
An update on the construction and rationale of the Barakah nuclear power plant
in UAE. Economic, environmental and political implications are discussed.
Article is in Aljazeera and should be considered in the context of the current
UAE Qatar relationship.

